# Blender for making smoothies?



## s_the_fallen (May 20, 2011)

I cannot afford a high-end brand like Blendtec. After looking on google, people seem to like KitchenAid 5 speed for making smoothies. I want to be able to blend frozen fruit. What blender are you guys using to make smoothies?


----------



## Origin (May 20, 2011)

Bump cause I'd love to know too.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

GNC On-The-Go Blender - GNC - GNC

This works just fine for me.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

Everything that's in the smoothie is right there in the photo.





They are not in this photo


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Everything that's in the smoothie is right there in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cool would it be if it came with a free Kyuss CD?!  
I like that it has 2 cups. Easy for me and my wife to make 2 different concoctions. How is it with bigger frozen fruits?


----------



## snowblind56 (May 20, 2011)

I just use a regular blender. Like any off the shelf at Walmart. 

The key I have found, is I try to mix the liquids, usually yogurt and orange juice with a banana, then add frozen fruit. But not all of it at one time. If you add it in stages, it won't jam up.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

^I've only used blueberries, raspberries, halved strawberries, and blackberries, but it had no problems with any of those.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 20, 2011)

Are you guys adding greens like baby spinach? What is a good ratio? I will prob buy a blender tomorrow and want to make something right away. Time to google some recipes.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

s_the_fallen said:


> Are you guys adding greens like baby spinach? What is a good ratio? I will prob buy a blender tomorrow and want to make something right away. Time to google some recipes.


I haven't been very adventurous with mine yet 

I haven't even made one in a few weeks.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^I've only used blueberries, raspberries, halved strawberries, and blackberries, but it had no problems with any of those.


 

I usually use melons, strawberries, bananas, pineapple, or peaches. Sometimes grapes if I have them. I avoid raspberries and other because of the seeds.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 20, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> I usually use melons, strawberries, bananas, pineapple, or peaches. Sometimes grapes if I have them. I avoid raspberries and other because of the seeds.


Yeah, I didn't think about that when I did it 

I was making tarts with them, they were... intermittently crunchy


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 20, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> I usually use melons, strawberries, bananas, pineapple, or peaches. Sometimes grapes if I have them. I avoid raspberries and other because of the seeds.


That is a good tip about the seeds. Thanks


----------



## Behaving_badly (May 21, 2011)

My process is to grind up some ice with a typical icy maker, then put the cup on my Magic Bullet (hell yeah  got that shiz for 10 bucks at a yard sale 5 years ago......it doesn't work like its advertised ) add some yogurt and frozen or fresh fruit.

I'm just an amateur smoothie maker at this point, but I'm really liking my results so far I'm open to tips as well.


----------



## Origin (May 21, 2011)

Awww DUDE. That thing looks nice and there's a GNC in my town. Nice


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 22, 2011)

I purchased a blender from Walmart yesterday. My criteria was a 500 watt+ motor and sturdy construction. There were only 2 blenders in stock that were over 500 watts. The BHG 750 watt Walmart.com: Better Homes and Gardens Blender, Red: Appliances and the Ninja 900 watt Walmart.com: Ninja Professional Blender: Appliances BHG is a nice solid die cast base and the Ninja felt like cheap plastic. So, I bought the BHG in silver. Today I will go out and buy some smoothie making supplies and post the results.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 23, 2011)

I did a small ice crush test with the BHG Blender. The ice did not crush and the motor had a strange burning smell. I looked at online reviews and people have had the same issue with the motor. The Ninja has great reviews. So, I went back to Walmart to return the BHG and give the Ninja a chance. Guess what? The Ninja was now out of stock. I was determined to purchase a blender on the spot. Then, the GE Rocket Blender Walmart.com: GE Rocket Blender: Appliances caught my eye. It's very cheap, has lots of cups and similar to highlordmugfug GNC blender. Plus, I know, trust and have other GE products in my house. So, I bought it. This blender is exactly what I was looking for and I save lots of money. Time to get my smoothie on and I'll make a video soon.


----------



## Jason (May 23, 2011)

I use the rocket as well. Not a huge cup. Would prefer if the larger cup was %50 bigger or so.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 24, 2011)

Jason said:


> I use the rocket as well. Not a huge cup. Would prefer if the larger cup was %50 bigger or so.


The size of the cup could be an issue if you are having a party or something. But for me its perfect. I've been drinking 3 smoothies a day since buying it. My fav so far is frozen peaches,fat-free milk, non-fat plain yogurt, and 1 banana. What are you making with the rocket?


----------



## signalgrey (May 24, 2011)

magic bullet. fucking love that thing.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 24, 2011)

Well the GE Rocket broke on me already. I guess thats what I get for buying a cheap blender. Back to looking at other models.


----------



## Razzy (May 24, 2011)

I know this one's cheap, but I've got the older version of this, and I've seriously had it for four years.

Walmart.com: Hamilton Beach Wave Station Express Dispensing Blender, 54615B: Appliances

I paid $20 for mine, and it works great for smoothies, granted, that's the only thing it really does, haha.


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2011)

s_the_fallen said:


> The size of the cup could be an issue if you are having a party or something. But for me its perfect. I've been drinking 3 smoothies a day since buying it. My fav so far is frozen peaches,fat-free milk, non-fat plain yogurt, and 1 banana. What are you making with the rocket?





s_the_fallen said:


> Well the GE Rocket broke on me already. I guess thats what I get for buying a cheap blender. Back to looking at other models.



I make protein shakes. Once I add the powder and water and ice cubes and maybe a banana its pretty full.

How did ti break? I have had mine for 2+years..


----------



## Asrial (May 26, 2011)

Random Jamie Oliver-series blender. Works for me. 
But a really good one: a bag of frozen raspberries, one third of a bag of frozen blueberries, a big scoop of greek yoghurt, soy milk with vanilla, additional vanilla sugar, and some sugar to taste.
It comes out as a really thick, milkshake-esque mixture, except with seeds. And it tastes damned good.


----------



## s_the_fallen (May 26, 2011)

Jason said:


> I make protein shakes. Once I add the powder and water and ice cubes and maybe a banana its pretty full.
> 
> How did ti break? I have had mine for 2+years..


It was prob my fault by adding too much frozen fruit. The cup some how got locked into place. I had to use a hammer and flathead screwdriver to break it out (lot's of people have had this issue and theres a video of someone doing the same on youtube.) I decided to try using this again with less frozen fruit and add more fresh. No issues so far. One thing I have to keep in mind is that it has a small motor and its made out of plastic.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Jun 1, 2011)

This is something I have come up with. Granted it is not that healthy because I added the 100 calorie pack but its very tasty!

frozen mango chunks
frozen pineapple chunks
100 calorie mini brownies
fat free milk


----------



## Trespass (Jun 2, 2011)

As a vegetarian type, I have two solid meals I try to include as often as I can:

1) Eggs with mushrooms, quinoa, chia, assorted peppers, assorted vegetables (whatever I have pre-cooked in vegetable oil on a baking sheet). Mix, match, marinate to taste.

2) Simply Orange juice, mangos and/or peaches. (And leftover watermelon vodka)


----------



## s_the_fallen (Jun 2, 2011)

Trespass said:


> As a vegetarian type, I have two solid meals I try to include as often as I can:
> 
> 1) Eggs with mushrooms, quinoa, chia, assorted peppers, assorted vegetables (whatever I have pre-cooked in vegetable oil on a baking sheet). Mix, match, marinate to taste.


You make this into a smoothie???


----------

